# Keyless Entry to both doors doesn’t work



## Soragreen (7 mo ago)

I bought a used 2016 Sentra and the keyless entry button hasn’t work on either the driver or passenger door. I would like to try and fix this myself if I can avoid programming fees at the dealer. Any ideas???


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I assume you mean the I-key buttons on the outside handles. There are antennas embedded in them, they're on the same RF subsystem as the inside antennas used by the start button. So if the start button works fine then the problem has to be bad door handle antennas or worn-out buttons. The latter is more common but the solution is the same, replace the handles. If the start button doesn't work right (i.e., if you need to hold the fob next to the start button in order to start the car) then the problem might be dead fob batteries or a bad BCM.


----------

